# VM langsam nach umkopieren von Field PG auf neuen Dell Laptop



## Bobbybau91 (5 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die Firma hat sich ein paar neue Dell´s für die Programmierer gegönnt. Nun wollte ich meine VM von meinem FieldPG M4 auf den Dell kopieren. Obwohl der Dell eine deutlich stärkere Hardware hat, ist die VM um einiges langsamer als auf meinem Field PG. Kennt jemand das Problem bei Dell? Wir haben alle einen anderen Dell bekommen, aber das Problem haben alle von uns.


Gruß
Bob


----------



## marlob (5 September 2017)

Wie sind die Laptops denn ausgestattet? Beide SSD, Wieviel RAM? Wieviel Ram hast du der VM zugewiesen, Welches Host OS? Welches Guest OS? Welcher Virtualisierer VMWare Workstation, VMWare Player, virtualbox ....


----------



## Bobbybau91 (5 September 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Wie sind die Laptops denn ausgestattet? Beide SSD, Wieviel RAM? Wieviel Ram hast du der VM zugewiesen, Welches Host OS? Welches Guest OS? Welcher Virtualisierer VMWare Workstation, VMWare Player, virtualbox ....



Die neuen haben:
-32GB RAM
-I7
-1TB SSD

Zugewiesen habe ich der VM 8 GB RAM, 2 Prozessoren mit einem Kern. Ich verwende VM Workstation. Mit den Einstellungen läuft es ja auch auf meinem Field PG sehr flott. Die VMWare Tools habe ich ebenfalls aktualisiert.

Seltsam ist, dass das Problem nur bei den Dells aufzutreten scheint, ich habe meine VM mal auf einem alten Panasonic Tough Book aufgespielt, sogar auf dem läuft die VM schneller als auf dem Dell


----------



## marlob (5 September 2017)

Ich habe einen Dell i5, 16GB ram und 500 GB SSD und habe der VM 2 GB Ram zugewiesen und es läuft angenehm schnell. Sowohl mit VMWworkstation 11 als auch mit virtualbox 5.
Host System ist allerdings Linux. 
Wenn man zuviel RAM zuweist kann eine VM auch langsam werden, du hast allerdings 32GB. Kannst ja mal probieren den Wert zu verkleinern


----------



## marlob (5 September 2017)

Noch ein paar Sachen die mir so eingefallen sind
Zu hohe Resolution in der VMWare (3d mal ausschalten)
Virenscanner auf dem Host System der die VMWare langsam machen könnte
Oder hier mal gucken
https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/m...nguage=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1008885


----------



## xperia (5 September 2017)

Welche Schnittstelle hat deine SSD?
SATA, M.2, NVMe?


----------



## RONIN (5 September 2017)

SSD ist halt auch nicht SSD.
Wir haben Laptops deren SSD eher Standard sind (500MB/s continious read) und welche mit besseren (1500MB/s).
Auf zweiteren laufen die TIA VMs gefühlt besser. Angenehm schnell aber nirgends.


----------



## marlob (5 September 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> .... Angenehm schnell aber nirgends.


Schneller kann es auf jeden Fall. Man kann aber mit arbeiten wenn man einen bestimmten Workflow einhält. Z.B. nicht online Änderungen durchführen. Da kann man schon mal die Krise bekommen. Aber das gehört in einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Knaller (5 September 2017)

Moin
Das BIOS muss vieleicht angepasst werden.
Bei XP Maschinen sollte man nicht mehr als 3Gbyte RAM zuweisen


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (5 September 2017)

Sicher das es ne 1TB SSD ist und nicht so ne Kranke SSHDD Zwitter Krücke?


----------



## Fabpicard (5 September 2017)

RONIN schrieb:


> SSD ist halt auch nicht SSD.
> Wir haben Laptops deren SSD eher Standard sind (500MB/s continious read) und welche mit besseren (1500MB/s).
> Auf zweiteren laufen die TIA VMs gefühlt besser. Angenehm schnell aber nirgends.



Ach was, du musst nur gleich 2 NVMe 1TB SSDs in ein Software-Raid-1 schalten und Ubuntu als Host benutzen, dann ist TIA sogar mit 4k Auflösung doch recht flüssig  (wobei man machen Zeitraubenden Müll von TIA auch nicht mit brachial viel Leistung kürzer bekommt :/   )

Bei Dell-Laptops muss man generell etwas aufpassen, wenn man darauf Virtualisierung fährt. Energieeinstellungen, Treiberunterstützung der Virtualisierungskomponenten der CPU und dort auch das BIOS beachten... (Deshalb hab ich einen großen von Lenovo genommen, da ist das etwas komfortabler gestrickt)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ducati (7 September 2017)

Häufig ist im BIOS des HOST-Rechners die "Virtualisierung" deaktiviert...

Prüfe das mal...

Gruß.


----------



## Bobbybau91 (8 Oktober 2017)

ducati schrieb:


> Häufig ist im BIOS des HOST-Rechners die "Virtualisierung" deaktiviert...
> 
> Prüfe das mal...
> 
> Gruß.



Schon überprüft, das passt. Ich werde Mal eine neue vm auf dem dell aufsetzen sobald ich dazu komme. Mich interessiert Mal, ob sie dann besser läuft oder ob sie dann immer noch so langsam ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidi (10 Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte das Problem auch mit einem Dell Laptop, das deaktivieren im BIOS von EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep technology) hat geholfen.


----------



## kpf (10 Oktober 2017)

Bei mir war es der Druckerspooler-Dienst. ich glaube, in der VM, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, könnte auch im Host gewesen sein.
Völlig totgekriegt habe ich den damals nicht. Auch aufgegeben, weil das damals 32bit mit 8 GB waren, da ging sonst nix mehr, wenn die VM an war.
Ist ca. 5 oder 6 Jahre her.


----------



## mnuesser (16 Oktober 2017)

Ich benutze auch seit längerem nur noch VMWare Workstation:
1. aktualisiere deins mal auf die neue V14, die hat bei meinem Rechner noch mal einen Ordentlichen Schub in die VMs gebracht...
2. 3D kannste getrost ausschalten, da profitiert keine Programmiersoftware von
3. Lass den Festplattenplatz vorher komplett belegen, das macht die Zugriffszeiten und die Schreibzugriffe kleiner.
4. Kannst auch mal versuchen nen sauberen Clone zu erstellen, dabei dann aber die VMWare Hardware auf die aktuellste Version hochstellen.
5. Einstellungen für XP nicht mehr wie 2,5 Gig Ram, mehr kann das nicht verwalten.
6. Einstellungen für Win7 nicht mehr wie 24 Gig Ram, 8 Gig brauchste für Win 10 als Host
7. Es gibt nur wenig echte 64bit Software die auch mehr wie 2 Gig Ram benutzen, das wäre Codesys 64 Bit und Tia V14, für den ganzen Rest brauchste nicht so viel RAM


----------

